# wtb ambassadeur 6000



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

I am looking for a 6000 size ambassadeur. I want one of the older ones with the bearings in the endplates. Condition isnt that important but it has to work right and not be totally abused. 3 screw. I dont care about the handle or the frame or levelwind stuff. Just the guts, the sideplates, spool, bearings, caps... and cheap.


----------



## Ted Marcum (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a 6000c and 600 by ambassadeur, made in Sweden classics.Will take reasonable price


----------

